# DIY Speed Nocks, pick up 6 fps and gain 5 yards on your sight pin placement



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone, I was curious about these speed nocks used on high performance bows for faster arrow speeds, while reducing string vibration. 

Yesterday I took my 2008 Hoyt ProElite X2000, Cam 1/2 with a draw weight 56 # and 29.5 draw length as well as fletching some new Bohning Blazers on my 28.5 inch V6 Victory 400 Arrows to the range.

I also brought a dozen brass nocks (0.50 cents) usually used to hold your arrow in place on the string and keep the arrow from sliding up or down the string.

I also took my freshly calibrated Chronograph. I shot my bow and my arrow speed registered 275 feet per second (fps). 

My experiment was to prove whether speed nocks are worth the effort in increasing arrow speed and reducing string vibration. 

After some trial and error over 30 minutes placing a number of nocks starting right at the end of the serving below each cam, and shooting my arrows through my chronograph to record any speed increase and adjusting the nocks up and down the serving for the optimum sweet spot to gain as much speed as possible I gained close to 6 fps and quieted my bowstring oscillation in the process.


I am now shooting between 281.6 and 282 fps. To some that may not seem a big speed increase, but for me when shooting 3D I am usually within 8 points of a perfect score, and come either 3rd place, sometimes 2nd place and rarely 1st place. 



So to me a 5 to 6 fps increase is huge, especially since I gain 5 yards on each pin sight. 

My top pin sight used to be 0-20 yds, now with the speed nocks my top pin sight is 0-25 yds. 

My second pin sight used to be 25 to 30 yds, now it is 30 to 35 yards. 

My third pin sight used to be 35 to 40 yds, now it is 40 to 45 yards. 

My fourth pin sight used to be 45-50 yds, now it is 50 to 55 yds. 

Lastly my fifth pin sight used to be 50-55 yds, now it is 60-65 yds.



Certainly proof above I now have a flatter shooting arrow which I hope will get me a few more points in a 3D tourney and put me in more 2nd place finishes with a few more 1st place spots. 

Now I am in the process of changing my Cam 1/2 to a C2 cam on my ProElite and I am confident I will break the 290 fps barrier without increasing my bow weight from its current 56 pounds to 60 pounds. 

Today I will back at the range with my FITA bow which is another 2008 ProElite, but was heavily customized and machined by Jim Posten, hence not a out of the box Hoyt. 

One exception between my 3D Hoyt bow and my Fita Hoyt bow is my Fita Hoyt is a X3000 limb and is cranked up to 59 pounds and shoot 305 fps with 28 inch Victory Nanos, with Bohning fletches.

I figure with the addition of speed nocks I should pick up about 6 to 10 fps on my Fita bow. 

I will let you know in a future post what those results bring. 

So attached are the photos of the DIY of this process with proof in the pudding for those who want to take 30 minutes and get the same results as I have received. 

No Chrono, no problem, fire a dozen arrows from different distances like 20,30,40,50 yards and mark their location with golf tees. 

Once you put on the nocks in that sweet spot on the serving, fire another dozen arrows are the same distance like the first time, then compare your original arrows placement with your new and improve nockified arrow placement and you should notice your arrows are anywhere from 4 to 6 inches higher than your originals. 

Happy Shooting


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*DIY speed nocks*

Here is the sequence I followed to get the additional arrow speed and flatter trajectory and silencing my bow string oscillation. These photos show my bow performance without putting nocks on the bowstring.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are photos on how to install your nocks and see an improvement in arrow speed.
Place the nocks just above the bow string serving, a few inches below each cam.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Very interesting. I have used the G5 Speed Studs but have only gained 2-3 fps...maybe i should try putting 2 speed studs on the top and bottom for a total of 4.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Great work illustrating what a speed nock can do.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, just remember the nocks go on the serving, not the string, and check that you have enough clearance from the cams.
As for Animal killer, You will need to fire a minimum of a dozen arrows during each test with these nocks.

I added 2 nocks at each end at first and only gained 2 fps, 3 nocks at end got me to 280 fps, 4 nocks on each end got me the sweet spot at 281-282 fps. 

Adding 5 and 6 nocks on each end brought me to 278 fps. 

The main thing is string oscillation is greatly reduced allowing more energy directed towards arrow speed.

Like I said I will bringing out my other Hoyt, weather permitting and doing the same with this bow.

I would surmise if you already have a 300 fps bow that adding nocks may increase the speed up to 10 fps. That is what I am looking at finding out this afternoon.

I think the best part is if you look at my photo of my sight markings, a flatter shooting bow says it all when I can gain 5 yards on a pin sight, less chance for error.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

Gotta agree with the nocks. I have been adding them to all of my bows when I change out the strings. The Vulcan required 5 starting 2 inches from the cam, the AM only took 4. I have also done a few other things with my bows that have improved the performance. I made sure that I am close to 5 grns/lb for my arrows. I also overrotated my cams a little bit. I am 29.75 so used the 30 inch mods and then shortened the string 1/4 inch. My strings are now 452x, 24 strands on the cables and 22 on the string. AM is running 320 and vulcan is 315. 
bear aka barrie


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool !! great write up !!


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

animal killer said:


> Very interesting. I have used the G5 Speed Studs but have only gained 2-3 fps...maybe i should try putting 2 speed studs on the top and bottom for a total of 4.


Just FYI, I weighted the G5 speed studs and they weight the approximately the same as four red nocks, 30 grains. It may have been your placement rather than the weight. The problem with the speed studs is you have to put them on the string not the serving. So, if your serving comes down say three inches from your cam, that is as close as you can put them. I have read many posts on speed nocks and Kevin Strother recommends placing them 4.25" from the axle. Many other posts say two inches from where the string contacts the cam (which turns out to be about 4.25" from the axle). I know that on most of my bows, I could not place the G5 speed studs close enough to the cam to hit the sweet spot because of the serving. Also, I noticed the speed studs will move if not served in.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

You're the only other person that I've seen on here that likes the V5 sight for 3-d. I think it works great for bracketing the "in between pin" shots. Great read on the speed nocks...


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice job, Barry! Super cheap way to pick 6fps and flatten trajectory. It would be interesting to see this done with a single cam bow for comparison purposes.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone done any experimenting with speed nocks on a Conquest 4?


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Heat shrink over the nocks works great.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't see how gaining 6 fps will equal out to picking up 5 yards. A different nock height could easily get a couple inches but 6 fps can't reduce trajectory that many inches.


----------



## Daddo (Mar 15, 2011)

My UltraTec has three on each end, the middle one being 4" on center with the axle. That's the way the original string was. It didn't occur to me to use a fourth nock.
-Joe


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunter Dave said:


> Nice job, Barry! Super cheap way to pick 6fps and flatten trajectory. It would be interesting to see this done with a single cam bow for comparison purposes.


My Buddy has a single cam bow, but we will have to wait till he gets new strings, with enough serving at the cams in order to fasten the nocks.

Once he does I will post the results.

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I can't see how gaining 6 fps will equal out to picking up 5 yards. A different nock height could easily get a couple inches but 6 fps can't reduce trajectory that many inches.


I don't even know where to begin answering your question! 

Perhaps reread this post would be the best way to answer your question.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

How did you calibrate your chrono?


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Jhorne said:


> How did you calibrate your chrono?


I use an oscillator , as a physicist I am fortunate to have a wide array of testing equipment in my lab.

Oh and by the way, my chrony is accurate to 3% or better.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry to ruin your mojo but I know guys that have been doing that on their hoyts for years!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Barry O'Regan said:


> I don't even know where to begin answering your question!
> 
> Perhaps reread this post would be the best way to answer your question.


I'm not arguing since I have no real training in determining trajectories. But near the end of your first post you say your arrows should be 4-6 inches higher while earlier in your post you say you picked up 6 fps. I've tinkered with bows and they've had a variety of speeds. I've never heard anyone say a gain of 6 fps will change trajectory 4 - 6 inches. I suspect the 4 - 6 inches is coming from the change in how the string is reacting at the shot. The end result being the arrow is leaving the bow at a different angle causing the arrow to hit significantly higher. 

Also your results show your pin gaps are the same at both speeds. Which generally supports that the difference in trajectory between 275 fps and 281 is very small even at 50 yards which any archer that has fooled with many bow and arrow combination knows.

:embara:I admit I may be missing the whole point of your research and I suspect I am. The conclusion I draw from your testing is that weight located on the string can effect arrow speed a bit _and _change the way arrow leaves the bow hence the "tune".


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> Has anyone done any experimenting with speed nocks on a Conquest 4?


I got 5fps more out of my C4.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Barry O'Regan said:


> I use an oscillator , as a physicist I am fortunate to have a wide array of testing equipment in my lab.
> 
> Oh and by the way, my chrony is accurate to 3% or better.


Your a what???? WOW...then why are you messing with nocks and not trying to make a better or faster cam????


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

In answering your question, using a few nocks near the upper and lower cams reduces string oscillation near the cams when the bow is shot. Reducing oscillation in this area seems to reduce thus improve in preventing the bow strings tendencies to go back and forth upon release, much like a string stopper prevents the centre mass of the bow string to move farther towards the riser upon release. I am sure you can find a youtube video on slow motion capture of a bow being fired and note the string movement.

On another note, you are correct, my sight pins remain in the same position in the photo. By using the same pin sight position I am showing my arrow placement on the target at a set distance (say 50 yards) before I installed the nocks near the cam. At 55 yards my arrows would drop a few inches using the 50 yard pin. The arrows are then shot at 55 yards using the 50 yard pin sight when I added the 4 nocks on each end of my bowstring near the cams and the results show my arrows are placed in the 10 spot at this distance versus my previous results which showed my arrow drop of a few inches at that range using a 50 yard pin at 55 yards without the nocks installed, verified as well on my chrono showing a faster speed with the nocks installed, both which result in a faster arrow, flatter trajectory with less drop.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

THE BULL said:


> Your a what???? WOW...then why are you messing with nocks and not trying to make a better or faster cam????


Yes, we all would like to do what we really want to do, but unfortunately bow and arrow tinkering does not pay the bill, mortgage and food on the table. 

My post was to show the average archer how to achieve a faster speed, though minimal, and a flatter longer trajectory with their equipment without breaking the bank, or getting way too complex in mechanical theory and physics in getting there.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> I got 5fps more out of my C4.


Where did you put them? I always put these on my binaries, but haven't played with a single cam.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I can't see how gaining 6 fps will equal out to picking up 5 yards. A different nock height could easily get a couple inches but 6 fps can't reduce trajectory that many inches.


True


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Shooting an arrow 300 fps and 330 fps there is only a 1.02" diffrence at 40 yds. That's 30 fps diffrence. Hard to believe you get that much diffrence at 6 fps. 6 fps would only be .3" at 40 yds.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

skynight said:


> Where did you put them? I always put these on my binaries, but haven't played with a single cam.


They go on the servings below your cams, though you need to have at least 3-4 inches of serving below bow cams in order to affix your nocks. My buddy as a single cam bow, but unfortunately his string maker only left about an inch of serving below the cam so it is too little to be of much use. Once he gets a new string he will instruct his string maker to put some extra serving on the string.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I would surmise different bow, different arrows may give different results.
Just reporting in photos what my results are.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Barry O'Regan said:


> They go on the servings below your cams, though you need to have at least 3-4 inches of serving below bow cams in order to affix your nocks. My buddy as a single cam bow, but unfortunately his string maker only left about an inch of serving below the cam so it is too little to be of much use. Once he gets a new string he will instruct his string maker to put some extra serving on the string.


There is only one cam on the bow I asked him about. Which is why I asked - just on cam end? Idler and cam?


----------



## middlemaker (Mar 8, 2008)

Just hand serv an inch or so where you are placing nocks then apply nocks and shrenk tubeing.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Didn't archers advantage or some program have a formula for the speed gap thing. I know I have seen it. 5-6fps will definately NOT gain you 5yds. your gaps may have shrunk like 1mm total. We have been doing this same thing with nocks since the late 80's this is old info. What this does is take ocsillation out of the string and that kind of cleans things up a bit in laymans terms. It will also help some people from getting that inner forearm tickle from some Mathews bows like Conquest series for example. This is an old 3-D trick. It can be done with nocks, rubber speed buttons, truball speed balls, string studs etc. Mathews puts nocks on and covers em with heat shrink. Only works on the cam end on single cams. Don't even bother putting them on the top near the idler wheel it won't help.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Mathews puts one brass nock on the idler end....


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

good thread, found that things like arrow weight can effect speed nock configuration on my C4. the same set up gave 3fps with old string, but lost me 4fps on a new string with slightly lighter arrows. only managed 1-2 fps so far.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree that speed nocks work. 

I disagree that you can pick up the 5 yard advantage. The distance the arrow falls is 1/2at*t. a equals 32f/sec*sec, t equals the time it takes the arrow to get to the target. Calculate the time for the slower arrow and then the faster arrow and you can see what the change in the point of impact will be.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't know what to tell you guys, 5 feet per second is what I am getting on my chrono and the clubs chrono. I set the nocks an inch below the cam and voila, 5 fps


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Was there any update on the single cam option? I have seen/wondered about this and know it can take a lot of fine tuning in order to get them in the exact right spot. The gains that people are showing are definitely nice to see with such a simple add-on.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a dual cam bow and have 22 grain everlast string leeches on my string at the end of the serving right at both ends of the riser. The string leeches give me about 3fps of extra speed. Doesn't do a whole lot for trajectory.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Unfortunately my Buddy won't be changing his string on his single cam bow for a couple of months. If anyone here has enough serving of around 2 inches below the cam and adds the nocks I would be interested in your results.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

droppixel said:


> Was there any update on the single cam option? I have seen/wondered about this and know it can take a lot of fine tuning in order to get them in the exact right spot. The gains that people are showing are definitely nice to see with such a simple add-on.


I have a single cam PSE Durango Lite and went from 276 fps to 285 fps by adding 5 nocks at the CAM end of the string.. In my experience for single cam bows only add the nocks at the cam end of the string, when I added one to the Idler end it actually slowed it down.. take it for what its worth but that was my experience with them...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

bfoot said:


> Just FYI, I weighted the G5 speed studs and they weight the approximately the same as four red nocks, 30 grains. It may have been your placement rather than the weight. The problem with the speed studs is you have to put them on the string not the serving. So, if your serving comes down say three inches from your cam, that is as close as you can put them. I have read many posts on speed nocks and Kevin Strother recommends placing them 4.25" from the axle. Many other posts say two inches from where the string contacts the cam (which turns out to be about 4.25" from the axle). I know that on most of my bows, I could not place the G5 speed studs close enough to the cam to hit the sweet spot because of the serving. Also, I noticed the speed studs will move if not served in.


 On his current lineup Kevin recommends 3.25 to 3.50 from the axle to the top of the no glove.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

Can someone explain the physics of this phenomenon to me, I don't understand how making your string heavier results in increased arrow speed


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

crooked stick said:


> Heat shrink over the nocks works great.


bingo - john (breathn) but these on my bow when he did the string a few weeks ago and we got 8 fps more than what the bow had been previously.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

crazygary said:


> Can someone explain the physics of this phenomenon to me, I don't understand how making your string heavier results in increased arrow speed


Essentially what this is doing is adding weight that the cam(s) will pull forcing it to pull faster by forcing it down, increasing the string speed - that is how I understand it. I'm sure there is a more detailed explanation behind it in terms of physics, but I think it has something to do with stored energy, velocity and inertia.


----------



## pse x-force 41 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok so would they help my speed? i have a 2010 pse x-force dream season. im shooting bemans ICS 340 with 100 grain field tip. Draw lenght at 28" @60lbs


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

nothing new here, speed nocks do work but you have to spend time with placement, and sometimes it more than just 30minutes of tinkering. There proven to work and have been for years. 5fps is a common average to gain, some do get 10fps which can be a benefit and also less noise which is the biggest benefit.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I might be misinformed but isn't there a 280 fps speed limit for 3d?


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

there is no way that 6 fps would move your pins that much over that distance...........

i could be wrong, but prove me wrong pls


----------



## epp838 (Sep 25, 2010)

Good experiment, I always thought adding things in the string slowed it down


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

crazygary said:


> Can someone explain the physics of this phenomenon to me, I don't understand how making your string heavier results in increased arrow speed


Hey you're preaching to the choir, I couldn't believe it either it goes against everything we were once told not to do. Go figure, my photos don't lie, it works!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

loragon said:


> I might be misinformed but isn't there a 280 fps speed limit for 3d?


In Canada our 3D shoots are a tad different than the US sanctioned shoots.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

pse x-force 41 said:


> Ok so would they help my speed? i have a 2010 pse x-force dream season. im shooting bemans ICS 340 with 100 grain field tip. Draw lenght at 28" @60lbs


If you have enough serving on the bow string so as not to have the nocks hit the cam my suggestion would be to try it and see if it works,


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

milsy said:


> there is no way that 6 fps would move your pins that much over that distance...........
> 
> i could be wrong, but prove me wrong pls


My pin gaps are pretty tight to begin with so it a faster arrow necessitated a tighter pin gap. I guess the right arrow, bow combo and speed helps as well.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

proelite06 said:


> Didn't archers advantage or some program have a formula for the speed gap thing. I know I have seen it. 5-6fps will definately NOT gain you 5yds. your gaps may have shrunk like 1mm total. We have been doing this same thing with nocks since the late 80's this is old info. What this does is take ocsillation out of the string and that kind of cleans things up a bit in laymans terms. It will also help some people from getting that inner forearm tickle from some Mathews bows like Conquest series for example. This is an old 3-D trick. It can be done with nocks, rubber speed buttons, truball speed balls, string studs etc. Mathews puts nocks on and covers em with heat shrink. Only works on the cam end on single cams. Don't even bother putting them on the top near the idler wheel it won't help.


If you have been adding nocks since the late 1980s, are you saying you did this on metal cables? I thought fast flight wasn't used until the early 1990s. I could be wrong, just saying.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

bawls said:


> You're the only other person that I've seen on here that likes the V5 sight for 3-d. I think it works great for bracketing the "in between pin" shots. Great read on the speed nocks...


You know I love the V5 sight, my pin gap with horizontal sight was too tight to see the X spot on the 3D animal.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

super* said:


> Sorry to ruin your mojo but I know guys that have been doing that on their hoyts for years!!!


That's one thing I love about Archery Talk none of us are afraid of publishing our findings or secrets to get the most out of our equipment so everyone gets better performance with a few tips, as some most jealously hold close to their chest, lest others benefit.


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

So what is the process in fine tuning for speed using speed nocks? Do you just throw 3 at each end and then vary the distance until you find the sweet spot or do you add them one at a time until you start slowing down again and then tune for distance from the cam?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

that 280 fps only applies to ASA shoots...


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

buckman2591 said:


> that 280 fps only applies to ASA shoots...


Thanks Buckman


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

ctrout said:


> So what is the process in fine tuning for speed using speed nocks? Do you just throw 3 at each end and then vary the distance until you find the sweet spot or do you add them one at a time until you start slowing down again and then tune for distance from the cam?


Thanks for the question Ctrout.

Pretty much what I did is put two brass nocks on each end of the serving just past where the cam would have made contact with the brass nocks. Then I put an arrow on and shot 6 arrows through my Crony and noticed a 2 fps increase. Then I added a third brass nock on each end and repeated the process all over again, including firing six arrows with each brass nock I added on both ends. Finally with the fourth brass nock I attained my best speed on the chrony and then added a fifth brass nock. On the fifth brass nock I noticed a reduction in speed so I removed it. 

I then tried placing the brass nocks further away from the cam and noticed miminal speed loss or gain and decided to put the brass nocks about 1 inch and a half or so away from the cams which gave me my optimum speed.


----------



## TX_Husker (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a simple trajectory calculator than may help or disproved with how much 5 fps can gain. http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/grav.html
The bottom calculator on the page assumes you have zero friction loss and only gravity working on the arrow.
275 fps would have a drop of 82.6" assuming no friction while 280 fps is 79.7" at 60 yds. At 280fps you would have the same drop of 82.6" at 61yds as compared to that of 275 fps at 60yds.


----------



## Dr. Tong (Aug 23, 2011)

TX_Husker said:


> Here is a simple trajectory calculator than may help or disproved with how much 5 fps can gain. http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/grav.html
> The bottom calculator on the page assumes you have zero friction loss and only gravity working on the arrow.
> 275 fps would have a drop of 82.6" assuming no friction while 280 fps is 79.7" at 60 yds. At 280fps you would have the same drop of 82.6" at 61yds as compared to that of 275 fps at 60yds.


You are erroneous my friend, not to be disparaging, I teach mathematics at our local university, Comparing your formula link you provided is silliness at best when you do not take into all the other parameters. A 1/2 inch bullet firing out of a rifle using gunpowder and explosive gases is hardly a similar formula in trying to compare trajectory this for a 30 inch light carbon arrow, complete with 3 vanes. So if one were to fire a television out of a cannon, could one also compare the same trajectory with this fellows arrow? Man what are you smoking? In ending I think not TX Husker, I would put my money on Barry!


----------



## TX_Husker (Jan 26, 2011)

Dr. Tong, Obviously you don't teach physics. I and Mr. Newton say "you are wrong Tong". Fire a TV out of a canon and a bullet or arrow or golf ball from the same elevation and perfectly level and they will all hit the ground at the same time they'll just be spread further apart downrange. It's all about gravity....The quicker something gets to its target the less time gravity gets to do its job. Here's a better calculator for you Dr. http://peteward.com/ballistic.calc.htm 
This one actually takes into account drag and what do you know I put in a few various arrow sizes and they all came back with a 3" difference in POI at 60yds based on a 275 vs 280 fps at the bow. But since drag is taken into account and slowed the arrow down on its way to the target it shows the drop to be around 90+ inches vs. frictionless of 80+".
I'm not doubting Barry's results in the slightest, just think there is something else going on that is extending his range 5 yds. 5 fps is probably only good for 1yd.


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

Physics aside, I just wanted to report back on my experience. My Katera at 63# and 27" draw was firing a 365 grain arrow at an average of about 277.6fps just a few days ago without the nocks installed. It had six nocks on the string when I bought it but I told my pro shop to remove them because I just didn't believe that they could help. After reading this thread I decided to take my chrono to the range and do a little test. I added one nock to the string at each end about 2" from where the string meets the cam and fired the arrow through the chrono. The first arrow clocked at 278.6 so I shot a few more and they all came in between 278.6 and 278.8. I added another nock to each end and shot again. The speed was 280 something so I didn't waste time shooting again, I just added more nocks. When I got to three on each end, I was out of nocks so I just shot a few more arrows through the chrono and averaged about 282.4fps. I'm a believer. I'll be doing this drill with every bow I own from now on. I have another Katera showing up this Friday in 60-70lb and this will be the first thing I do to it.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been experimenting with using brass nocks and am finding that four about 2" from the cam is optimal (FYI, four large brass nocks weigh exactly what a G5 speed stud weighs).

Someone once asked about solo cam bows. I made a "Frankenbow" using Tribute with Elite Aigil cam and idler wheel. Fine single cam bow, reminds me of the APA Viper. 254fps with a 460g arrow, 29"draw and 70lb limbs. I mention this as I put four nocks on the cam end only and got 12fps gain!!! The most gain of any bow I have tried this on and I have tried it on many. Usually get 5-7fps sometimes up to 10fps on binary cam bows. Just wanted to let folks know it is worth trying on a single cam bow.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

What size shrink tubing are yall using?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

bfoot said:


> Just FYI, I weighted the G5 speed studs and they weight the approximately the same as four red nocks, 30 grains. It may have been your placement rather than the weight. The problem with the speed studs is you have to put them on the string not the serving. So, if your serving comes down say three inches from your cam, that is as close as you can put them. I have read many posts on speed nocks and Kevin Strother recommends placing them 4.25" from the axle. Many other posts say two inches from where the string contacts the cam (which turns out to be about 4.25" from the axle). I know that on most of my bows, I could not place the G5 speed studs close enough to the cam to hit the sweet spot because of the serving. Also, I noticed the speed studs will move if not served in.


those speed studs work pretty good for peep tuning though


----------



## kauaiboy (Jun 23, 2012)

will the speed nock placement get affected if your draw weight changes? If im hunting at 65 lbs then decides to shoot at 55 lbs for 3d shooting, then what?


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't have a chronograph, can I just put 3 of these on each end and call 'er good?


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Y do they have to go on the serving. My hoyt charger came with their new fuse strings with the speed nocks already in place and the were sealed in with shrink tube.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Neat thread, missed it when it was going around. bump.


----------



## tspengler (Jan 3, 2011)

So,...aren't these "speed nocks" added to today's new Hoyt bows?


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for the post. This goes to show tht if you put a couple of these DIY tips together, you can really get the most out if your bow. As a shirt draw (25") shooter, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

lardy125 said:


> I don't have a chronograph, can I just put 3 of these on each end and call 'er good?


no. You need to adjust them to get the benefit from them....need to use a chronograph


----------



## kanemochi (Dec 5, 2013)

My PSE Prophecy came from the factory with 8 speed nocks already on it. (3 sections of shrink tube with 2 nocks, 4 nocks then 2 nocks in them).

I've read on here about people who have Chronos testing their Prophesy straight out of the box and getting 346fps (on a bow that is only rated for 340fps)

I'm starting to wonder if that's why?

Is it possible that they do the IBO ratings on a bow without speed nocks installed?

I'm wondering what gains I might get if I replaced the junk 8125 string with 452X or 8190 and kept the same number of speed nocks?


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the great topic.

I have an '06 Switchback XT; it has those bumper pads on the each limb just before the cam and wheel. I know the answer is "try it and see", but would those pads mean that the speed knocks would be too far down on the string to work?
Thanks for any advice,
JK


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry but have to say this. 5fps gain is nothing for drop at even 30 yards. The difference in time it takes the arrow to get to your target would be less then .006 secs. You can not argure with math.

Even look at the chart for the difference from 275fps to 300 fps. Less then .03 sec. Not much time for that arrow to drop any more. Speed for arrow drop is once again a myth......


----------

